# How long should CHKDSK /R take?



## CarolinaKSU (Nov 9, 2008)

Well I have been having all sorts of problems recently with my XP install and I booted into the recovery console and started a CHKDSK /R scan to see if there are errors and inconsistencies. Well I ran my system partition first (only 75gb) and it took only a few minutes. However, when I run the rest of my RAID array (1.3TB) it blazed through the first 50% and is now stuck at 53%. I dont want to stop it prematurely, but I also cant tell if it is frozen either. How long should I wait before giving up on it and restarting and risk my data?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2008)

i'd suggest grabbing a few beers and a movie. it could take several hours.


----------

